# Help - Puppy Crying/Whinning



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello, I am a second time owner of a miniature poodle. I have an 11 week old male who is far different from my last poodle at this age in that he constantly whines and/or cries when being pulled out of its crate first thing in the morning, being held, feeding, being picked up, walking with him, etc. This is very different for me and just curious as to why. He has been in my home for two weeks now, and my first instinct tells me that he is still getting used to us or was spoiled at the breeder's home. However, I can't stop comparing him to my last who adjusted within days. Is there anything else you think is happening here and what advice can you provide to help this issue resolve itself over time. 

Also, he sleeps well in his crate throughout the night in my room. However, absolutely hates the crate during the day if I leave him no more than an hour. He barks as I leave, I could hear him barking when I am outside, and he is still barking when I get home. I don't crate when I am home as he has little to no potty accidents inside our home and is doing remarkable doing it outside and now goes to the door to let us know he has to go potty. Although should I be pushing the crate during the day for the those occassions when he is much older to stay in the crate when I am gone for a longer period?

Appreciate your input!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I not a puppy expert, but I'll give you some ideas to think about. You can compare one dog to the next as far as rate of growth, age to maturity, weight, or other physical aspects. Even then, each dog will develop at a different pace. 

Each dog will definitely have his own personality, so from a behavorial standpoint, they will be completely different. This is where the fun begins. Each little guy will need different things and give you different things. It's a challenge, and as pack leader, you are responsible to determine how their needs are unique.

It's a little concerning that he cries during so many activities related to movement and touch. You mention 'us'. Does that include children? Do they know how to handle him properly and that he needs lots of rest? Does he cry anytime he is touched or moves, or just with certain people at certain times? You also mention that he cries on a walk. He's still a puppy and his bones have not set. Every organ is still growing and developing. Walks, especially long ones, could be painful and beyond his physical ability. Eleven weeks is very young.

When you got him did you take him to the vet for an overall checkup? His whining could be his only way to let you know he has limits. It could also be an indication he has a physical issue. I have heard that some pups bones will grow too quickly for their muscles to keep up. It can cause excrutiating pain. Sometimes this imbalance of growth rates is caused by diet. I would have the vet check him to verify he is physically ok.

As far as crate training goes, it sounds like he has a little separation anxiety. The first 8 weeks of his life, he was surrounded by his litter mates. A good breeder will socialize them as much as they can which means visits by other friends, children, and possibly other pets. A lot of interaction. Now that he is in your home, he may be really lonely and scared when you leave.

I would suggest putting him in his crate while you are home at very short intervals. At other times leave the door open and reward him if he goes in there on his own. Don't shut the door behind him if he goes in there on his own. He should see his crate as a safe place. If he goes into his crate, everyone should respect his space and let him be. 

I hope this helps you. I'm about to get a new puppy myself. I'm sure I will have lots of questions too. It's a lot of work trying to figure out what they need. You came to a great place to get some wonderful advice. 

Congratulations on your new puppy! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I also meant to mention that he sounds like a super smart little guy. It's really rare to be mostly potty trained so young. I hope we get to see pictures!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogs whine because they are anxious or because they want something they are not getting. It can become a bad habit. Dogs need to learn to cool their heels, so to speak, and not keep fretting.

I teach puppies to be quite with a squirt bottle. If they whine or bark, I say, "Shush!" or "That will do!" If they continue, I squirt them in the face with a squirt bottle. They learn very quickly that one of their jobs is to be quite.

Barking in the crate is the same sort of problem. They are protesting being in the crate. They don't think they should have to be there during the day. However, day crating is an important skill to teach your dog. 

Put your puppy in a crate. If it barks, use your quiet command and if the puppy does not settle, use the spray bottle. It is also common practice to bang on top of the crate when a dog barks inside, but I would use this as a last resort. I think you could end up spooking an overly sensitive dog.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

You are right about pushing the crate at times during the day...the pup seems to be one of the sensitive types and really needs a firm hand in training...these are the kind that make you feel guilty and putting him on leash doing simple commands in the house will build his confidence. Otherwise, he may be more prone to develop full-blown separation anxiety which will be a real pain for you down the road.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Good idea to consult a vet also....some of these poodle pups are jumpers when they are young and he may have hurt something-good to get that checked out. My two minis are so very different from each other...Paulie is tough and courageous...always getting into things and so quick! Levi is the thinker-he never gets the treats first, hates going outside, would never think of lying down and rolling in the grass and never bothered shoes, sox, or anything. So they both get training, although Paulie is just not so sensitive. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Thank You All*

Thanks, I am so glad to have become a member of this forum and get such quick responses. I did have my pup Enzo checked out by my vet prior to purchasing him and everything was excellent there. Enzo eats well at three times a day, he is loved and held periodically when he is quiet, he plays well with all of us, my kids do know how to pick him up as they were taught early on with our former mini poodle, Coco. Enzo has plenty of and safe toys to play with which he goes to often, so I feel like his needs are being met appropriately. Enzo's new home is much cleaner and safer for him. He was exposed to his mom, siblings, and other family dogs of different breeds for the first 9 weeks prior to my getting him. His mom nursed him till he was 8 weeks and I weaned him of his awful dog food to the Holistic Puppy Nutro brand (unless I get bad feedback on this food). I am shocked at the progress we are at in potty training and even when he goes inside its the size of a quarter, he stops, and stands at the door to finish up outside. Again, its just right when he wakes up in the morning or from a nap that this persistent whining/crying occurs. When I say he cries when walking, its only here at the house whether he is walking beside us, as I won't take him for walks until he is fully vaccinated and I get a good check from the vet on his immune system. I have rubbed his legs, tummy, buttocks, etc. to see if he whimpers or jerks upon touch and he doesn't. I will mention again to the Vet as he seems to think he has just been spoiled, but my concern is that he will not grow out of it and be like this as he gets older. The comment about bones still not set makes a lot of sense and it never occurred to me - perhaps it feels like growing pains with my kids?

Mama is just a little nervous about this and when I am meeting all his needs, I just feel he should be happy, content, and quiet especially when everyone else is asleep!

I appreciate all of your responses.


----------

